
Microsoft works toward IPv6-only single stack network - liotier
https://teamarin.net/2019/04/03/microsoft-works-toward-ipv6-only-single-stack-network/
======
_bxg1
Wow. Not only can IPv4 not address the whole internet, it can't even address
the entire company.

~~~
zamadatix
It could but it would likely require more effort to rework than just moving to
v6. This is different than simply not being able to.

I work at a company with a very similar number of users and we are far from
exhausting private ipv4 space. Unfortunately between the lack of interest so
far and lack of strong control over every device in our network we have not
even started deploying ipv6 nor will we be able to switch to single stack
again for MANY years.

